# Sand Flea Rake



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Sand flea rake we made at the shop this week. Can’t wait too see how it preforms


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

...


----------



## RSD (Jun 23, 2013)

Looks nice. I would have to watch the waves with those teeth.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

RSD said:


> Looks nice. I would have to watch the waves with those teeth.


Good point dont want to lose your balance because of a wave and fall on that. Looks good tho


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Give us an update report after you try it out. Uncle make one about 2 1/2 times larger than those cheap things on the market....no teeth. It worked like a charm.


----------

